# Radio Shack SPL meter -0 analog or digital?



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Which one is recommended and why? I would think that the digital one is easier to use and more accurate?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I'll let you decide for yourself after you read this PDF. As far as accuracy is concerned, a dB up or down matters not. 

If you are using the meter with REW software, I don't think it is a concern which you choose, since we have a calibration file for both of them on our download page...

brucek


----------

